# [EVDL] Renault Clio Electrique 1997 help needed to register the car!!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

wow, I hope somebody can help you. Have any photos ? I'd be very interested
to see some.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091204/a9faca1b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Dec 2009 at 15:11, Kamil wrote:
> 
> > Here is what my VIN number looks like:
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The car is in a very good shape and 100% intact (it was inspected by an
experienced mechanic) - so I am confident
that the number was made at the factory along with other Clio EVs.
Now my job is to convince the inspector, and for that I need the photos...

Cheers!
Kamil

-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Renault-Clio-Electrique-1997-help-needed-to-register-the-car-tp948863p949101.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think there still are a number of the Renault Clio Electriques in Europe -
they show up on E-bay sometimes; many of them are disused because of the
faulty NiCd batteries and waiting for new batteries to be registered and
used.
So more likely than not, someone else may have the same problem as myself if
their car also has the body number so poorly made.

-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Renault-Clio-Electrique-1997-help-needed-to-register-the-car-tp948863p949105.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen a few people post
regarding inspections (in CAlif mostly 
that different inspectors read
things differently.
Do you have any choice of inspectors?

I agree it is weird, but it doesn't
look forged to me. That's what product
processing stamps look like on packaged
foods....(a type of dot-matrix printer 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have any choice of inspectors?

I do, but not a lot of choice since my car was not registered at all for the
past 2 years and I brought it from abroad; also because it is electric -
only few inspection points have the authority to stamp the papers I need
further on to register it.


I agree it is weird, but it doesn't
look forged to me. That's what product
processing stamps look like on packaged
foods....(a type of dot-matrix printer 

It doesn't look forged to me either. I am really curious if my car is so
"unique"
to have the number made so irregular or if there are more.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Renault-Clio-Electrique-1997-help-needed-to-register-the-car-tp948863p954178.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info Cor!

-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Renault-Clio-Electrique-1997-help-needed-to-register-the-car-tp948863p955021.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kamil,

You could try the French electric car forum at
http://vehiculeselectriques.free.fr/Forum/portal.php

There's a few there with Clios, and there's also a lot of documentation.
Just need to learn french ;-)

Mark

-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Renault-Clio-Electrique-1997-help-needed-to-register-the-car-tp948863p955066.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

